# Pine Needles?



## mylilchix (Aug 19, 2009)

We're getting  ready to add goats to the family.  The area they'll be in is in a pine forest.  We have pine shrubs on the ground and a few slash (pine limb) piles in their fence.  Is it safe for goats to eat pine needles? 

Thanks, Sonja


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 19, 2009)

I've never heard of pine needles being bad, but we don't have pines, so I don't know for sure.  Pine's not on any list of poisonous plants I've seen, though.

On the other hand...plants which aren't normally bad as a part of a mixed browse diet _can_ be bad if the goat is forced to live on them exclusively..  

Is their nothing else in terms of undergrowth?  No broadleaf weeds, briar bushes, etc?


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, I have had goats pastured with pine trees and they were just fine, but my goats did not eat too many of them. Goats usually won't eat too much of something that may be toxic. If they have plenty of other browse, they would probably be fine. 

Purdue University has a nice plant toxicity site that is very helpful.


----------



## mylilchix (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes there is undergrowth.  They'll also have some grass and hay.  I just wanted to make sure there wouldn't be any problems if they get into a slash pile or eat one of the pine shrubs.

Thanks, Sonja


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 19, 2009)

In that case, I think you'll be just fine.


----------



## dkluzier (Aug 19, 2009)

I read somewhere on the internet that feeding evergreens to goats was good for deworming.  I've given pine limbs to my goats with no ill effect, actually they like them alot.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Aug 19, 2009)

my goats push each other down to get pine needles.  the 4h kids next door said that the sap is like candy to them - they LOVE the trees.... so much that we had to put wire around them b/c they were eating the bark. 

one of my lamanchas stands up on her hind legs and does this funny little dance while she tries to get the needles in the tree.

silly goats.


----------



## goat lady (Aug 19, 2009)

We live in Central Florida. Pine trees all over. Our goats don't seem to eat the pine needles. I have caught one eating the bark off of a pine tree and had to wrap the tree so she could not get to it.  But I consider it natural hay for them.


----------



## mylilchix (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome!!  I guess I'll have some slash eating machines.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Aug 24, 2009)

30 of our 32 goats will fight to the death for pine bark and needles.  The other 2 don't really care for pine.  Pine needles are a great source of vitamin C.  Which goats don't need 'cause they produce it themselves, but what the heck, Let 'em eat Pine!

Chris


----------



## OHMYKIDS (Aug 30, 2009)

yup, I've got lots of pine trees and the green pine needles are their favorite.  I catch them eating the pine tree bark all the time.


----------



## Goatfarmer (Aug 31, 2009)

I havent had any problems with pine needles or bark. Ive actually cut pine limbs and put in the lot for our goats and they clean them up right down to where there is nothing left but a stick. Actually the man we got our first 2 goats from says that in the winter time he has actually cut down a whole big pine tree and drug it into the field for the goats and they eat the whole thing nothing left but the trunk of the tree and its been debarked.  Let em clean the pine up!!!


----------



## jenn (Sep 1, 2009)

My goat LOVES pine!! And when he's done his breath smells like an air freshener.  

Even my sheep love it but if your milking the sheep my neighbor said to be careful because the milk will have a piney flavor.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 1, 2009)

I live next to a xmas tree farm and I go pick up trimmed limbs all winter for my goats.  But I did stop when I started milking, I didn't want it to flavor the milk.  

My goats will ignore the pine in summer, when there is plenty of leafy browse for them.


----------



## Marta (Sep 19, 2009)

I have no Idea what this really means but may be helpful para 38

http://netvet.wustl.edu/species/goats/goatpois.txt

Resins as Poisonous Principle
     Discarded Christmas trees  Ponderosa Pine needles
VIDF 81,82,83,84,85,86,87,88

another related article

http://www.cals.ncsu.edu/an_sci/extension/animal/meatgoat/MGLand.htm

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1459912


----------



## Andrew C. (Sep 19, 2009)

Yes I give mine doses of pine needles, have for a while now and I think it has a preventative effect against some worms.

 I think tuperntine is made frome pine tree's and it is the chemical or compound or whatever that is used to make the turps that has the deworming effect, freechoice pine needles would be great, my pine tree's are on the other side of the fence to the goats so I gotta cut it for them, they like it but they will only eat till they had enough and leave the rest so I just give em what I think they will eat now, in regular doses. It all helps.


----------



## oxdrover14 (Apr 13, 2010)

my goats love pine needles


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 13, 2010)

Mine also love them!


----------



## glenolam (Apr 13, 2010)

We gave our goats our Christmas tree and they ate it down to nothing in a few days!  Obviously I took every last bit of tinsel on it and inspected it for lost ornaments.

When we go for walks in the woods they will tear each other a part trying to race to the next pine tree...


----------



## Ldyhorse (May 3, 2010)

I have to tell a small tale here.

When I was about 10, my father ( bless his heart, was a real lover of critters) brought home a pygmy goat. He promptly named her Crystal.  She became a house pet.

She was in the house over the summer into the winter months. Christmas was around the corner, when my dad brought home our traditional real tree.

Dad sat it up in the corner in the stand to let it rest overnight. We all went to bed and in the morning we were all awakened by my mother screams. We all rushed down the stairs to see what was the matter. Apparently, the Christmas tree had been an overnight treat for our Crystal. She had cleared the tree up as far as her little body could stretch.  With no ill effects our little Crystal was banished to the garage until we took down the new Christmas tree.

So, I don't really think you will have any problems with your lovelies.


----------



## glenolam (May 4, 2010)

Love the story Ldyhorse - I can so see that happening!


----------

